# d12-100 problem



## catlinstults (Nov 2, 2010)

I recently got direct tv and i have a d12-100 receiver at my lake house. I am getting no signal on any transponders on an 18 round dish with a single lnd with two cable wires ran to a splitter with one cable wire coming from the splitter to the receiver. How can i get signal.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

You don't have to post multiple times.

Why are you using a splitter like that? It's not supposed to be there at all. :icon_stup :lol:

Come out of the LNB into the receiver. Leave the other port open. Run the sat setup for 18" round and multiswitch.


----------



## catlinstults (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice but I bypassed the splitter set the reciever to 18 round and multi switch and still get all zeros when I go to signal strength. When I change it to the round and multi switch am I suposed to configure it or will it show me the signal strengths right before I do that?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

As noted, lose the splitter. Straight coax run from the LNB to the receiver. Set the receiver for 18" round dish and multi-switch.

If at that point you are getting all zeros, then your dish is not properly aligned. Double check the azimuth and elevation, and use www.dishpointer.com to get a better idea of where to point the dish. Then make very slow, very small adjustments in azimuth until you have gone about 10 degrees either side of where you think it is supposed to be. Move it a little bit (less than a degree), stop, wait, check signal, move it again, stop, wait, check signal, etc.

If doing that you don't find signal, then make a small adjustment in elevation and repeat the azimuth sweep.

If the receiver was previously set for an SWM installation, you might have to do a couple of resets before it works properly on multi-switch.

Edited to add: Just read your post in the other thread you started. The "splitter thingy" might be a ground block. If the two coax are going to two roughly barrels, then you want to leave that in the circuit. That is not a splitter. If the coax are going to something that looks like a miniature box with 2 inputs and 3 or more outputs, that would be a splitter and you don't want that.


----------



## catlinstults (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe that was a grounding box not a splitter. My question now is how do I get this reciever to quit thinking it needs a swm. I have changed it to multi switch but when I don't think it is accepting it or something. How can I reset the reciever so that I can remove what the direct tv installer set it to?


----------



## catlinstults (Nov 2, 2010)

I have somehow forgot to mention that my satellite only has elevation on it. I bought the dish from a guy who works for direct out of his van. He said it was what he used for campers and rvs. Could it be a different kind of dish?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

catlinstults said:


> I believe that was a grounding box not a splitter. My question now is how do I get this reciever to quit thinking it needs a swm. I have changed it to multi switch but when I don't think it is accepting it or something. How can I reset the reciever so that I can remove what the direct tv installer set it to?


Go to the Setup menu and rerun the Satellite Setup. That will allow you to choose your dish type.

- Merg


----------



## catlinstults (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok guys thanks for all the help. Still no signal though. I spoke to a guy who used to put satellites in. He gave me a multiswitch splitter that goes outside. At the top it says 18v sat in, antenna in, and 13v sat in. I hooked the two coax coming from the satellite to the 18v and 13v. I the hooked the wire going into my receiver to one of the outs. Still no signal. He told me they had the same problem with another house that they took a new direct reciever that had been hooked up at another house to. He said direct has made it where you have to have different subscriptions for different houses. Is this true or is he full of it? If I have it hooked up right but pointed wrong would I get any signal at all?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Full of it. 

Your dish is pointed wrong.


----------

